# [im] Kmess, aMSN y emesene se desconectan (solucinado)

## miguel_senso

Hola a toda la comunidad, en esta oportunidad les consulto porque he tenido problemas con los clientes de mensajería instantánea porque se conectan y desconectan constantemente y en ocasiones ninguno logra conectarse o envían el mensaje que he iniciado sesión de 2 lugares diferentes.

He revisado un poco, en packages.gentoo.org, y recomiendan que para kmess se lea este hilo en su foro (http://kmess.org/board/viewtopic.php?p=32892#p32892) y aplicar este parche http://lekensteyn.nl/files/kmess/follow-location-redirects.patch pero sinceramente no tengo idea de como aplicarlo   :Confused:  .

Agradeciendo desde ya su apoyo, y su ayuda para solucionar este problema  :Smile:  .Last edited by miguel_senso on Fri Nov 18, 2011 10:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lince_0011

Lo que pasa es que realizaron algunos cambios en el servicio de mensajería Windows Live, de ahi el problema de que algunos usuarios no podamos conectarnos desde emesene, kmess,etc.

ahora me instale amsn y desde ahi me puedo conectar sin ningun problema.

En fin habra que esperar a que los desarrolladores de emesene y demas arreglen el problema.

Saludos

----------

## johpunk

prueben con la nueva versión estable de emesene 2 ese al parecer si funciona

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Tambien sirve si usan pidgin, hasta ahora conecta al tiro ese paharo, multiprotocolo, como dice johpunk, se puede usar la ultima version de emesene2.

Algun cambio menor, del MSNP, de msn, y por ello varios cliente de GNU/Linux se tildan al conectar, o se desconectan aleatoriamente, amsn sigue conectando bien, ya que es el que mejor engaña a los server de WLM, engañando su id y version de programa, jeje

Saludos!!!

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola a todos, intente instalar pidgin, pero como mi entorno es kde, no se que error tuve que aparentemente estaba instalado correctamente pero no estaba por ningun lado y por consola no aparecía   :Sad:  .

Emesene2, no lo encontré en los repositorios de portage, como puedo encontrarlo???, y amsn a veces funciona y a veces se cuielga solo   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Gracias por su ayuda.

----------

## miguel_senso

Finalmente esta disponible en portage la nueva version de Kmess y esta solucionado el problema gracias a todos por su ayuda  :Very Happy:  .

----------

